# Glo fish pregnant?



## Joshw808

I have 5 glo fish in my 55g and have noticed one is way bigger than the rest, belly mostly. I'm pretty sure she is pregnant but not sure what to do. I have a breeders net to hang on the side of the tank, but when will she lay the eggs and how long until they are fertilized?


----------



## navigator black

She isn't pregnant in the true sense of the word, but is carrying eggs. Glo-fish are a petrie dish, genetically modified animal that is copyrighted, so please ignore any advice on how to breed her.
If you had an normal, non-copyright zebra, you would put her in a ten gallon with two or three males and very shallow water. Aerate like crazy, and then suddenly drop the temperature 2-3 degrees with a rush of cooler water. They go crazy and lay eggs and the female is then saved from egg binding.


----------



## Joshw808

So are you saying once she lays the eggs they won't hatch?


----------



## luananeko

It's not that they can't hatch, it's that it's against the copyright laws to breed them. The fish are not sterile and are perfectly capable of breeding.


----------



## navigator black

If you have 2 or 3 males to participate in the spawning chase (they need room to run) a danio female will lay lots of good eggs. They will also eat good eggs. She won't just drop the eggs. She has to spawn to lose them.
Glo-fish are reputed to have low fertility. I don't keep any GMO fish, so I don't have direct exxperience, but I have bred danios of several natural species. They are easy to raise.
But it can't be done in a breeder trap. Ideally, you need a long low tank with marbles on the bottom to stop egg eating (the eggs fall through)nd hatch in about 48 hours, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Joshw808

Ok that's very helpful. I have a 10g tank I may set up and put a few of them in it. And just put the babies in my daughters 10g tank if they hatch. How many do danios usually have?


----------



## navigator black

Thousands. But if all goes well, you can raise a dozen or two. Not that you would raise glofish - I know you are plannning on non-GMO, non copyright Danios....

I'd get a good aquarium book or use a more specialized site- danios are extremely important in genetics research (hence the glo-fish) and there are a lot of online articles on them.


----------

